# south american cruze



## ryan rh (Jan 20, 2021)

hey gang, today ive been scrolling on instagram and noticed that the gen 2 south american cruzes look really good. but the thing i noticed the most was their tail lights. it almost looks like the malibus. is there a way to get the south american cruze tail lights?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

There's always a way to get anything. You just have to look, look, and look again. And if that doesn't work make phone calls.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Bulbs - Chassis for 2019 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

are the 2019 updated tail lights plug-n-play for 2018 and older MY?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Not sure to be honest..


----------

